# For those having trouble getting Fastboot drivers to work on Windows 8...



## Droid Commando

I was struggling with getting the drivers for my Galaxy Nexus Fastboot protocol installed on Windows 8. On Windows 7, the supplied CAT files worked fine with a manual install. On Windows 8, I was getting "hash check" errors. Very frustrating.

Luckily, I figured out how to turn off these driver verification checks.

In order to do this, you must enter the following commands in command prompt (run as administrator)



Code:


bcdedit -set loadoptions DISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS<br />
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING ON

then reboot.

Please keep in mind that this MAKES YOU VULNERABLE to malicious drivers, packages, blah, blah, blah.

Once you've installed the drivers you've been having trouble with, you can turn it off with these commands using the same process.



Code:


bcdedit -set loadoptions ENABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS<br />
bcdedit -set TESTSIGNING OFF

This should also work with Nexus 7

For those who don't even have the drivers, they are here: http://www.mediafire.com/?hopj725o3dahinu

Once you have done the above method:
-Extract Files
-Boot GNex/Nexus 7 into fastboot mode and plug into your PC
-Open Device Manager
-You should see "Android 1.0" as a unknown device. Right click, hit update driver
-Browse for the directory that you extracted
-Complete the prompts


----------



## muffnman

Another way to do it, as I found out yesterday, is to (within Device Manager):
right click on Android 1.0, click *Update Driver*
select *Browse my computer for driver software*
choose *Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer*
click on *Have Disk...*
Then select the driver and click on the simple confirmation dialogue *Continue Anyway*.

I just figured I should provide an alternative method to the OP since not everyone is comfortable using command prompt. (_for those who use 1-Click tools like Wug's_)


----------

